# Second letter has arrived



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like they will have to deactivate most of the drivers here.

_Hello,

Amazon Flex has determined that you are accepting blocks using third-party apps or other automated methods. As a reminder, giving your credentials to a third-party for the purpose of accepting blocks, and/or impairing the functionality of the app through scripting or other means is prohibited under the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service. Continued use of these methods will lead Amazon to terminate the Terms of Service and render you ineligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program.

If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

Regards,

The Amazon Flex Team
_
And then, few hours later I got this one: 

AMAZON FLEX | *Alcohol Deliveries*

*Starting Monday, November 6 we will be expanding our product offering to include alcohol deliveries to Amazon customers in your area.*
*Alcohol deliveries have additional requirements at the time of delivery. To learn more about delivering alcohol, you can watch the 'Alcohol Deliveries' video in the Amazon Flex app or click here.*
*Any questions?*
*Contact Support through the Amazon Flex app. *
*Thank you for delivering smiles,*
*The Amazon Flex Team







*

Bezos, are you drunk?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

HAHAHA


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

The second email just means they have gotten an alcohol license at your local warehouse. People have always been able to buy alcohol, they just had to go through the grocery stores. It is something good that Amazon did. Now warehouse PN drivers can benefit from alcohol sales without having to deal with going to Sprouts or w/e your local grocery is.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Guess Amazon is trying to cut that Saucey app off at the pass.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Stop using software but here's more stuff for you to deliver for us.

Anyone get a third letter please report your fate here.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

we’ve been delivering alcohol since the beginning here


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm wondering if the additional van companies has anything to do with expanding the services out of Riverside. The only things we deliver is packages. Maybe they are planning on adding Fresh, restaurant and other services. It would make sense with all the new drivers plus adding another courier company. Probably just wishful thinking lol


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> Looks like they will have to deactivate most of the drivers here.
> 
> _Hello,
> 
> ...


When did you get the second email? Yeah Amazon is weird. I've had friends get emails about reserved blocks the day they got terminated. Go figure.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

I thought second letter arrived weeks ago. How many chances does one get?


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

rozz said:


> I thought second letter arrived weeks ago. How many chances does one get?


This is the poster Behemoth's second email. Yes the second emails went out awhile ago. They seem to go out every week. How many chances? No idea but I would avoid racking them up.


----------



## BezosSucks (Nov 5, 2017)

I got 4 emails and no longer see blocks. I can still log in though. I'd rather them tell me our relationship has been terminated than this childish shit.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

BezosSucks said:


> I got 4 emails and no longer see blocks. I can still log in though. I'd rather them tell me our relationship has been terminated than this childish shit.


Wow that really sucks. Were you using the proxy script?


----------



## BezosSucks (Nov 5, 2017)

jade88 said:


> Wow that really sucks. Were you using the proxy script?


Repetitouch


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

rozz said:


> Stop using software but here's more stuff for you to deliver for us.
> 
> Anyone get a third letter please report your fate here.


I've have drivers on letter number four and they are still receiving limited blocks... It's all a game with Amazon, it's just a matter of when not if you are going to be deactivated for something.



BezosSucks said:


> I got 4 emails and no longer see blocks. I can still log in though. I'd rather them tell me our relationship has been terminated than this childish shit.


There is a slight chance that Amazon may actually need you for the holiday rush so why would they deactivate you now when they can just keep you around and dangle a carrot in front of you when they need you (reserve block)? I can see it now. You get nothing for a month then all of a sudden you get two reserve offers in a week and you think Jeff must love me again and you run off and complete the blocks like a good driver to make sure Jeff doesn't get mad at you again only to be hard termed in January...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

dkcs said:


> There is a slight chance that Amazon may actually need you for the holiday rush so why would they deactivate you now when they can just keep you around and dangle a carrot in front of you when they need you (reserve block)? I can see it now. You get nothing for a month then all of a sudden you get two reserve offers in a week and you think Jeff must love me again and you run off and complete the blocks like a good driver to make sure Jeff doesn't get mad at you again only to be hard termed in January...


Even though not using script,... Why I've had the consideration of not doing any blocks cept reserves for December. Happy New Year.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Using third party software to get blocks may have some kind of detrimental effect on Amazon's system or network, that's probably the reason they don't want people using them. It may also be a network security issue. Otherwise they wouldn't care.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> Using third party software to get blocks may have some kind of detrimental effect on Amazon's system or network, that's probably the reason they don't want people using them. It may also be a network security issue. Otherwise they wouldn't care.


What you said don't make sense.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

chuck finley said:


> What you said don't make sense.


Do you know how computers work? If you have a company would you allow unauthorized third-party software to access your computer network for any reason? You might as well leave your doors unlocked at night.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> Do you know how computers work? If you have a company would you allow unauthorized third-party software to access your computer network for any reason? You might as well leave your doors unlocked at night.


I repeat: What you said don't make sense.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

chuck finley said:


> I repeat: What you said don't make sense.


Tell that to Amazon. I'm sure they would be glad to explain it to you.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone got email recently?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> I'm curious if anyone got email recently?


Yes, people here have gotten soft blocked but they're back. They have bigger fish to fry for the time being. Plus, some people don't really have a need for software anymore from what I can tell.


----------



## Killawood (Dec 8, 2017)

How long does amazon flex soft block you?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

1-3 weeks...


----------



## Killawood (Dec 8, 2017)

dkcs said:


> 1-3 weeks...


Why it varies?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> 1-3 weeks...


I've seen 1 and 2 weeks. Could be the severity of the crime.


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

Are they still sending out these emails? I have not heard of anyone getting them in a while


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

damphoose said:


> Are they still sending out these emails? I have not heard of anyone getting them in a while


Yes they are. They're more likely to send it if you also MISS a block. This triggers some sort of investigation.

Most people around here are now accepting manually now that they stopped prioritizing new kids.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

rozz said:


> I've seen 1 and 2 weeks. Could be the severity of the crime.


Nope, as with usual with Amazon there is no rhyme or reason to the length of the suspension. Some drivers consistently get 1 week (like myself) while others get up to 3 weeks. A few drivers have even been warned while they were currently on a suspended account and not even searching for blocks.



damphoose said:


> Are they still sending out these emails? I have not heard of anyone getting them in a while


Yes, weekly...


----------



## Killawood (Dec 8, 2017)

So 3 weeks the longest time it Amazon can block you besides deactivated?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

3 weeks has been the longest reported. Most seem to be one week even when warned multiple times.


----------



## TheRedeemer (Jul 27, 2017)

Are the ones using some type of app getting deactivated or the ones using auto tappers?

How do they catch this people, and how can they avoid being caught issuing such a thing?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Every automated method can be detected including mechanical tappers.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

dkcs said:


> Every automated method can be detected including mechanical tappers.


I don't think I ever heard anyone being deactivated for having a mechanical tappers. I know someone that made one up on his own kind of a funky device .


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

They have been soft blocked just as those using the script. No one has been deactivated yet for the script or mechanical tapper. Amazon simply mistakes the mechanical tappers for the script now with their detection routine.


----------

